# Tortoise ID: Friend Gifted a Tortoise



## Brendelwood (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi All,

I have a friend that has taken on the care of a tortoise. He received this tortoise from a neighbor that could no longer care for it. I'm no pro at identifying the minor details of the different species and could use some help getting this guy setup with the proper care. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks to be a California desert tortoise


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 9, 2019)

Brendelwood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a friend that has taken on the care of a tortoise. He received this tortoise from a neighbor that could no longer care for it. I'm no pro at identifying the minor details of the different species and could use some help getting this guy setup with the proper care. Here are a few pictures:
> 
> ...



Def. A desert tortoise. I would even say texas tortoise because of the head markings. They stay a little smaller than ca desert tortoises, how big is he/she ?

Kyle


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2019)

There's just something a little bit off that keeps me from calling it a desert tortoise. I'd like to see the plastron (the underside). I'm pretty sure it's a Gopherus berlandieri, but a plastron shot would cinch it.


----------



## Brendelwood (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply everyone. My friend made an account so he should be chiming in anytime soon. He should be getting pics up for the plastrons as requested.


----------



## Markw84 (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree with @Yvonne G Looks like a Texas Tortoise - _Gopherus berlaneieri_ to me as well. The eyes, head shape and scalation on front legs. The overall shape. The slightly wider 3rd vertebral...


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 10, 2019)

He is awesome. But am I seeing like there is something tied around his left front leg?


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 10, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I agree with @Yvonne G Looks like a Texas Tortoise - _Gopherus berlaneieri_ to me as well. The eyes, head shape and scalation on front legs. The overall shape. The slightly wider 3rd vertebral...


Yeah that's why I say texas tortoise too. I have 3 of them and looks like mine, but I can't tell how big this tortoise is... if its 12-13 inches probably not a texas. Head markings form me give it away the have those 2 Mark's on the head that yell texas tortoise to me lol.. but again I do see 3 of them everyday 

Kyle


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> He is awesome. But am I seeing like there is something tied around his left front leg?


It's probably just dead grass, but it DOES sort of look like that plastic mesh that you find in sod, doesn't it? 

@Brendelwook : Ask your friend to look closely, in very bright light, at the crease on both front legs above the toes to make sure there's nothing in there, or wrapped around inside that crease


----------



## Brendelwood (Oct 10, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> He is awesome. But am I seeing like there is something tied around his left front leg?





Yvonne G said:


> It's probably just dead grass, but it DOES sort of look like that plastic mesh that you find in sod, doesn't it?
> 
> @Brendelwook : Ask your friend to look closely, in very bright light, at the crease on both front legs above the toes to make sure there's nothing in there, or wrapped around inside that crease


I believe that's just some mud caked up on the feet. The new owner just created an account and will be able to chime in soon.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmon, cmon the suspense is killin me.


----------



## Koopah K (Oct 17, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> There's just something a little bit off that keeps me from calling it a desert tortoise. I'd like to see the plastron (the underside). I'm pretty sure it's a Gopherus berlandieri, but a plastron shot would cinch it.





Brendelwood said:


> I believe that's just some mud caked up on the feet. The new owner just created an account and will be able to chime in soon.





Markw84 said:


> I agree with @Yvonne G Looks like a Texas Tortoise - _Gopherus berlaneieri_ to me as well. The eyes, head shape and scalation on front legs. The overall shape. The slightly wider 3rd vertebral...





Millerlite said:


> Def. A desert tortoise. I would even say texas tortoise because of the head markings. They stay a little smaller than ca desert tortoises, how big is he/she ?
> 
> Kyle





TammyJ said:


> He is awesome. But am I seeing like there is something tied around his left front leg?



Thanks All for chiming in on our new addition to our family. Wife & I are first time tortoise owners. Brendelwood has been a BIG help to us with care and even informing us about this website Tortoiseforum.org site. Being first time turtle/ tortoise owners we have very limited knowledge on tortoise care. a little bit about us. Wife and I have had Koopa K for approximately 2-3 months. He roams around in our backyard and we feed him leafy greens. Since the cold season is coming fast. We have been bringing inside our warm home at night, And putting him out during the day. Is this ok for the long term or should we consider some kind of permanent house for him.

PS
That is mud cake around his foot. He has been roaming around our backyard and digging into soft ground.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2019)

Koopah K said:


> Thanks All for chiming in on our new addition to our family. Wife & I are first time tortoise owners. Brendelwood has been a BIG help to us with care and even informing us about this website Tortoiseforum.org site. Being first time turtle/ tortoise owners we have very limited knowledge on tortoise care. a little bit about us. Wife and I have had Koopa K for approximately 2-3 months. He roams around in our backyard and we feed him leafy greens. Since the cold season is coming fast. We have been bringing inside our warm home at night, And putting him out during the day. Is this ok for the long term or should we consider some kind of permanent house for him.
> 
> PS
> That is mud cake around his foot. He has been roaming around our backyard and digging into soft ground.


Could be a girl???


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dovey (Oct 20, 2019)

William Lee Kohler said:


> Cmon, cmon the suspense is killin me.


Me, too!


----------

